

Swiss newspaper prints its entire front page in binary - uwemaurer
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/06/08/newspaper-prints-its-entire-front-page-in-binary-to-celebrate-going-fully-digital/

======
gms7777
I have to say, my first thought was "Cute, but dumb. It just makes the content
inaccessible". But upon consideration, here I am in the United States, reading
about some (small?) newspaper in Switzerland. They certainly got the publicity
they were looking for.

~~~
Gring
Not small. It's 230+ years old and one of the top influental newspaper in the
german speaking part of the world.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NZZ>

------
aw3c2
I copied all text from the page, cleaned it up and bit and converted it to
ascii. It is a mess because I did not care about the order, still mostly
readable german.

You are gratulated for deciphering and can win something if you send a mail
(probably swiss only). Nice gesture. :)

<https://pastee.org/gppmg>

edit: The bottom parts are about sending a mail to win a visit in their
office.

~~~
zokier
I was surprised that it had real content. I was ready to dismiss it when I
noticed that the "big" titles were couple of bytes each, implying that they
couldn't have as much content as what the page implies.

~~~
CHsurfer
The title is NZZ, Neue Zurcher Zeitung (New Zurich Newspaper), as it's
commonly known in Switzerland.

------
smoyer
I'm biting my tongue but everyone here knows there are only 10 kind of people
in the world.

~~~
ColinWright
... those who can count in ternary, and those that can't.

 _(Gratified that (after at least two down-votes) some people get the joke,
mixing the two standard jokes into a single one, but disappointed it's getting
more attention than the submission containing actual work and actual numbers.
Ho hum.)_

~~~
dcuthbertson
or maybe: 0\. those who can count in ternary 1\. those who can't 2\. and those
who didn't get the joke. :)

~~~
planetguy
Also, seven other kinds.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
I thought there were 111 other kinds.

------
freshfey
It's important to say that this is a second front page (the actual front page
is attached as third page) :)

------
juan_juarez
Writing ASCII in binary is kinda cool when you're 12 and just learning about
computers. The novelty wears off quickly. Whenever I see it, I think that some
pretentious pseudo-geek is trying to impress people with their knowlege & is
trying too fucking hard to be "unique".

~~~
cheatercheater
Consider the fact that the magazine is being bought by the average Joe. For
him, figuring out ASCII is impossible, and talking about binary systems is an
advanced feat.

------
nswanberg
Does anyone know where I could buy the printed version?
(<http://www.flickr.com/photos/visualpunch/7166362645/>)

I especially love the binary nameplate.

------
jere
Well, I'm certainly glad they managed to fit a legible advert on the front
page.

------
excuse-me
If it was the Guardian they would have some 2s in there as well

------
planetguy
This seems like a cute stunt to pull, assuming it's, like, 1986. Talking about
binary seems pretty darn dated now.

------
joering2
Well not to be a dickhead, but its not "entire" front page.

"Freitag, 8 Juni 2012" "Omega Boutique Omega ..."

Footer with their address as well, not binary.

